# Berlin is on fire!



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

the fall bite is in full swing,here's some from the past few days. we got plenty of whitebass and crappie too and had plenty of throwback eyes and other good ones we just didn't want.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

here's a few other's,that lake is treating me great this year!


 5 to 6 1/2 lbers


 20 to 26 1/2 inch slobs!

 two over 5


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Smallie, nice catch.

What were they hitting?


----------



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

Smallie, boat or on shore? And around were, don't really fish Berlin but would like to try it.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Great fish smallie! Thanks for sharing your success. Hope to take my new boat out there soon for my first time on Berlin. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

They will make some fine eating this winter.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

what a stringer!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Excellent,Smallie!!!! Nice catch!! How deep were you guys geting them at? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

Dam, I just took my boat to get winterized 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

nice catch. now i know why the lake is so low! with everyone getting bags of fish like that haha! good job fellas


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

wheres the best place to launch there this time of year? i noticed the lake is extremely low-is this a normal thing this time of year?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I believe the lake is so low to replace the floating docks at Bonner Rd ramp. Not 100% sure, but pretty sure......


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice bunch of fish! Looks like you boy"s had a good time  I like to see those kind of fishing reports.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice job Aaron!!


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks Dave! got some throwing a weird bait a friend of mine designed and then casting jerkbaits before daylight,others were on homemade bladebaits in some special colors i made up. Seems like a wide variety I was throwing,but we also caught a ton of fish. Got one that was 29 inches as well but decided to throw a fish of that class back. Shallow fish were in 2 to 5 fow before daylight,after day light i fished sharp breaks and flats adjacent to deep water.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like an Erie bag! Excellent!!


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess you didnt follow the three simple steps on those walleye LOL. I dont care, just thought it was funny seeing that under the stringer of fish


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## mysonyouareinvincible (Nov 1, 2009)

quit crying exide.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Why am I crying? I thought something was ironic and funny was all. I could care less what he does, good for him. 

this forum is a joke anymore. every time I come on here everyone is out to start a damn fight about anything on here.


----------



## eyekiller (Nov 3, 2011)

holy cow,nice photo shopped fish!


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Exide,

Your right, u were just kidding. I noticed that also about the three steps !


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL yeah like I said, just thought it was funny. awesome catch by that guy though.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't even walleye fish anymore,I fish for bass. But out of the 192 walleye I caught this year while bass fishing and in the past 3 weeks I've kept 19 out of those...I'd say that's a pretty good c&r rate.


----------



## geomichaelpk (Jan 7, 2007)

Take three simple steps and turn them into six simple words
and here's what you get:

_"Berlin is no longer on fire" _

Respectfully submitted with no photo's ofcourse.

geomichaelpk


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

You got that right, GeoMike....


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish!!! Wish we would've went there rather than Erie last night. Was a slow night on the big lake.


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

How did you do out there on Sunday Snake? I think I saw you out there hitting your 2 starter spots again. I fished till about 1PM. Only caught 3 with one keeper about 17", but that is a good day for me. All 3 were in about 11 fow. It was hard to find bait balls this week. Does it usually start slowing down as the water cools or do you think they will keep biting?


----------

